# Sfx



## Danjos (Feb 7, 2018)

Has anybody traded with SFX


----------



## maizeandblue (Feb 8, 2018)

They are good on the west coast and Mexico/vidanta. Just Don’t expect many gold crown resorts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 8, 2018)

It works for some, but I have had difficulty getting trades.  I have a lot of deposits with them, and they had to extend mine.  

They have decent inventory, but some people get pretty bad exchanges for their top-name properties.  They have a policy by which you must accept what they have for your request, if it matches exactly, so if you match through another company, you need to modify that search for something else, or you will be stuck with that exchange.  It's a lousy policy, especially when you have several exchanges on request with RCI, II and SFX.  SFX is the only one that makes you take it.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 8, 2018)

We have been using SFX and have been fairly happy. In the past I got Sloane Garden Club in London and Coronado Beach Resort (both in August) which were good trades.

However, you don't really see what they have as almost all exchanges go through requests. As rickandcindy mentioned above, you have to take it if the match is exact so I generally make my requests very specific (i.e. limited to dates/resorts I know would work for sure). Of course that makes it much harder to get a match. There might be other weeks/resorts I would take if I saw them but can't commit to ahead of time.

I have a couple of requests in for this summer - we'll see if something works out.


----------



## JuliGee (Feb 8, 2018)

Danjos said:


> Has anybody traded with SFX



We have used them for a number of years. They were strongly recommended to us by management where we own, Marriott Newport Coast and Club Donatello. For the most part, we have had exchanges and bonus weeks in Hawaii, Mexico, New York, San Diego, Vancouver, Scotland, London, Spain, Italy,Thailand, Aruba, Hilton Head, Barbados, Sanibel, Park City, New Orleans and some others. Most of the resorts are Gold Crown, but not all of them. Although I will say we have had a higher consistency of quality with SFX as compared to the other exchange companies. We just got confirmed last week for an exchange to New York again (we love NY), and have a pending bonus week request for Maui. Hopefully that will come through. None of the exchange companies are perfect, but we have been more happy with SFX than RCI and I.I. (we have tried them both). We are very flexible, so it really works well for us in getting many bookings. If you are not that flexible, that might be another story. Major Holiday weeks are tough, but that's the same with all of them. We love their bonus weeks because you can request them just like an exchange week. 

Most of their exchanges and bonus weeks are based on placing a request. And as mentioned by others, if they get you exactly what you asked them to get, what they call an exact match, then you are obligated to pay an exchange fee. But you "do not" have to take the week you asked them to get. They will just charge you the exchange fee, and you still have a credit to use for another week of exchange. If they offer you a close match, and you decline it, you pay nothing.

Everyone's got their preference of exchange companies. This one by far has been the best for us. If RCI or I.I. is working well for you, why change?

Juli


----------



## heathpack (Feb 9, 2018)

The vast majority of our really good exchanges have come through internal exchanging (Hyatt and Disney) and through II (using our Hyatt, Marriott and Sheraton units).  But we have gotten some good stuff through SFX for sure.

Internal exchanges typically “cost” the most but you can access better stuff.  

II and SFX give you more opportunity to work their systems to your advantage.  For me personally that means: have a higher level membership in SFX (I can’t remember what they call it but the one that gives you free unit size upgrades), deposit a 1BR, ask for a 2BR of moderate niceness.

Our SFX exchanges have been into SF (a studio but I that year they let us deposit a prime studio), Grand Luxxe twice, Napa (Vino Bello), and Sedona Summit over Thanksgiving week.  We also got an exchange into the coast of Spain but by the time that came through we had other plans, had to pay the exchange fee but kept the deposit.

I understand they work with Hilton owners, so one Day I might try for a Hilton exchange.  When I think of SFX, I think of their best stuff being high end Mexico, San Francisco, New York, maybe Hiltons, and mid level stuff otherwise that I can upgrade in size without an extra fee- Tahoe, Vegas, Sedona, etc.

I have personally no use for their bonus weeks.

II for me is going to give me better access to higher end stuff, better chances of watching online inventory and grabbing something sweet.  If I’m ok with a studio, my best value is usually an II trade using Hyatt.  A 1BR, I’m best trading my 1BR Sheraton.  A 2BR, SFX is gonna be my best value, or the Marriott in II.

Each system to me has its pros and cons.  I have a deposit in SFX now and I’m not sure I’ll renew membership after I use that one.  I guess I’ll see what I get with it.


----------



## richontug (Feb 9, 2018)

I trade Wyndham weeks for Vidanta Grand Luxxe weeks - you cannot beat that!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2018)

All of JuliGee's posts seem to be championing SFX in a huge way.  I would love to have her success.  I am just trying to get some exchanges for the weeks I have on deposit.  I keep working with SFX, but it's like pulling teeth.  

The person I work with at SFX has been very kind and personable.  I cannot recommend him enough as a great customer service rep for the company.  The people make the company, and I feel he works very hard at helping me.  He did get me Hilton Seaworld Orlando for 12/1-12/8, and now we need another unit, which may or may not happen.  Think of how easy Orlando is to get through II and RCI for that time of year.  I could have had 50 different resorts by now, but SFX is not big in Orlando.  Everyone else is.  

So it depends what you expect to get.  

I was hoping for spring break in NYC from SFX.  My daughter has a week I got through RCI Points (she also owns the RCI Points we own), and our son got a week through RCI.  I wanted a week for us and hoped to get it through SFX.  Nothing.  I could have gotten something from RCI at 10 months out (that is how I got our daughter's week).  It's easy to get at 10 months.  

Rick would have to push me in a wheelchair a lot in NYC, so maybe it wasn't meant to be.  I cannot walk that far on my hip and surgery is not until after September.  

II has been tough to get 2 bedrooms for 1 bedrooms lately, since they decided they could make extra cash for upgrades.  I don't like the constant calls from II since the upgrade fee, because I think they have something, and they really do not.  I actually deposited 2 bedrooms instead of my usual 1 bed + studio (Marriott).  I just want my 2 bedrooms and would rather not have the annoyance of the calls and the hoping for that 2 bed match for the 1 bed.  Sigh.  They need to put an option that if you get a 2 bed, you are willing to pay the fee to confirm it, and then make you go through a confirmation process like RCI does


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 24, 2018)

No luck with SFX. They seems to have very little inventory.


----------



## pchung6 (Feb 26, 2018)

how does SFX Hawaii trade work?  Can I get something good in Hawaii (eg Hilton Oahu, Big Island) if I trade my prime season SVV SBP or Marriott platinum deposit?  Anyone has any experience on SFX Hawaii trade?


----------



## chemteach (Feb 26, 2018)

I have had bad experiences with SFX, but I am a teacher with kids, so can only travel summer, spring break, and winter break.  RCI and II have gotten me to Cancun and Cabo for Xmas/New Years for the past 7 years with 2 or more families travelling with us each year.  No such luck with SFX.  But I have always heard that if you are flexible, and can travel during non-peak weeks, they can work great.  Just depends on your specific needs.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 26, 2018)

pchung6 said:


> how does SFX Hawaii trade work?  Can I get something good in Hawaii (eg Hilton Oahu, Big Island) if I trade my prime season SVV SBP or Marriott platinum deposit?  Anyone has any experience on SFX Hawaii trade?



If you owned a Hilton in Hawaii would you deposit it in SFX?  Chances are slim you will find those kind of trades in SFX.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## klpca (Feb 26, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> If you owned a Hilton in Hawaii would you deposit it in SFX?  Chances are slim you will find those kind of trades in SFX.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I am pretty sure that Hilton has done some bulk banking with SFX in the past. I stayed at Kingsland last year on an SFX trade, and at the time of my request I had my choice of dates.

 I'm in the middle on SFX - I don't use them very often, but when I do I have been happy. I have traded into Manhattan Club (NYC) Donatello (SFO) and Kingsland, as well as the Wyndham Kona Resort. I still prefer Interval since I can see a lot of their inventory and judge if I can get a desired trade. SFX isn't nearly as transparent so it feels like more of a crapshoot.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 26, 2018)

SFX positions itself as having higher quality inventory. I feel this is false advertising. They list many resorts but they have told me that I would never get a reservation at many of the resorts in their directory because most of the owners of their higher end resorts do not make deposits. I assume they rely primarily on developer bulk deposits if you are lucky to get something good with a choice of dates. In contrast, with Interval International, I see many Getaways for Hyatt, Marriott and Westin that I can purchase without even depositing a week. I am also an RCI member but I do not see much I would want to visit in RCI.


----------



## Carolyn Arndt (Feb 27, 2018)

pchung6 said:


> how does SFX Hawaii trade work?  Can I get something good in Hawaii (eg Hilton Oahu, Big Island) if I trade my prime season SVV SBP or Marriott platinum deposit?  Anyone has any experience on SFX Hawaii trade?



We just visited Kohala Suites on a holiday week through SFX



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Feb 27, 2018)

As others have mentioned, they’re good with Mexico at Vidanta resorts from Mayan Palace and Sea Garden through Grand Luxxe suites.  They occasionally get Grand Luxxe spanor loft units, but not consistently.  The reason they do well is because they get a lot of bulk deposits from Vidanta in order to satisfy a long-term relationship in which they provide exchange services for Vidanta owners.  They’ve also got a better resort fee ($75 flat rate per week) than RCI, where the resort fee is higher and on a per person per day basis.

They might have other bulk depositors, but I’m not positive what ones they are.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 27, 2018)

I set up an SFX account some time ago - never used them.

Recently, I received a mailing from them with something like a gift card for Savings Credits. When I log into the SFX account - I see I also have $1,500 there.  So, there is a total of $2,500.

Are these similar to the RCI Savings Dollars, which I have really never found a use for.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 27, 2018)

mdurette said:


> I set up an SFX account some time ago - never used them.
> 
> Recently, I received a mailing from them with something like a gift card for Savings Credits. When I log into the SFX account - I see I also have $1,500 there.  So, there is a total of $2,500.
> 
> Are these similar to the RCI Savings Dollars, which I have really never found a use for.



They are similar to RCI Savings Dollars.  SFX contracts with International Cruise and Excursion (ICE) Gallery for its travel store.  ICE is also the service provider for RCI and the Vida Lifestyle (Vida Vacations or Vidanta).  A lot of the offerings are the same in all three, though there are some variations (e.g., you can book some resorts through the Vida Lifestyle site, but not through RCI or SFX, likely because it’s a direct competition with their products; you can use RCI Savings Dollars for Restaurant.com certificates, but not in the other two).  I’ve done fairly well with rental cars going through ICE.


----------



## JuliGee (Feb 27, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> If you owned a Hilton in Hawaii would you deposit it in SFX?  Chances are slim you will find those kind of trades in SFX.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Is your comment based on fact or some kind of guessing formula? We have been using SFX for a number of years, and our experience for the most part has been very positive, and contrary to your comments. We have had numerous trades into Hilton properties, (Hilton Hawaiian Village. Bay Club and Kingsland). We feel Hilton's timeshares in Hawaii and NY are their nicest. With over 82,000 members not renewing between the other two majors every year, I guess the two majors have a lot of unsatisfied customers?

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Feb 27, 2018)

mdurette said:


> I set up an SFX account some time ago - never used them.
> 
> Recently, I received a mailing from them with something like a gift card for Savings Credits. When I log into the SFX account - I see I also have $1,500 there.  So, there is a total of $2,500.
> 
> Are these similar to the RCI Savings Dollars, which I have really never found a use for.



I have never used RCI dollars. I sometimes use the SFX Savings Credits to buy down the cost of hotel rooms. Depending on hotel and season, we have saved considerable money on hotels for some of our traveling. They have other items in their store, like wines and other merchandise, but we have not bothered using the credits for anything else, just hotel savings.

Juli


----------



## Eric B (Feb 27, 2018)

Juli, do you have any insight into whether Hilton does bulk deposits with SFX?  As I posted, they get bulk deposits from Vidanta; my limited experience is that it happens the second half of February for the calendar year.


----------



## hurnik (Feb 27, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Juli, do you have any insight into whether Hilton does bulk deposits with SFX?  As I posted, they get bulk deposits from Vidanta; my limited experience is that it happens the second half of February for the calendar year.



Typically if SFX gets any Hilton bulk deposits for Hawaii, it's for Kingsland or Bay Club on the Big Island.
I don't know if they get a lot (if any) for Honolulu (not even RCI gets a lot--it'll be leftovers about 45-60 days before the due date if Hilton deposits any Lagoon Tower into RCI).

I've suggested to SFX that they introduce some sort of "matching" program.  By that I mean this:
Let's say you're looking for a 1 BR Big Island resort.  
SFX "knows" (by virtue of the fact that us members list what our resorts are) which members either own or have access to say, Hilton Bay Club.
SFX then emails those folks asking if they'd like to deposit the week/unit you're looking for.
Then we deposit that week and maybe get a little "extra" in return (maybe some Vacation Cash or a reduced cost bonus week or something).

Although when I deposit with SFX I normally do my 2400 point Las Vegas Flamingo unit, but occasionally I'll ask if they have a specific request and try to match that if the deposit offer is good enough.

Otherwise, they kinda depend upon what gets deposited like other companies (DAE, RCI, II, etc.):
An owner deposits something and that's that.  You hope that what gets deposited is what you wanted.

Although I typically use my SFX deposits for Vida resorts in Mexico, and my luck has been very good.  Since I own with Hilton I'll use my Hilton for Hawaii (well when I went a few weeks ago).  Caribbean is tough with SFX (although with the hurricanes pretty much ruining the VI/BVI for a while, not sure I'll be going any time soon).

Every timeshare/Exchange company has their pros/cons.  Find what works best *for you*.  I know that Hilton has its weaknesses (Caribbean/Mexico/Maui).  But I like it and it works for me.

IF you're interested in SFX I strongly suggest taking advantage of the free membership first before buying into the membership plans.  Full disclosure, I'm a diamond lifetime member, so I get the free unit upgrades (if available) and reduced exchange costs, which have more than paid for my membership fee.  But I may be the exception.  

Again, try it, and if it doesn't work out, look at others.  I've had good luck with RCI as well, but only used them 3 times.  I just hate the RCI fees and lack of quality resorts (Maui in particular).  I wish I had II access.  (Marriott/Hyatt).  But so far, things are going well.



--Kevin


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 27, 2018)

JuliGee said:


> Is your comment based on fact or some kind of guessing formula? We have been using SFX for a number of years, and our experience for the most part has been very positive, and contrary to your comments. We have had numerous trades into Hilton properties, (Hilton Hawaiian Village. Bay Club and Kingsland). We feel Hilton's timeshares in Hawaii and NY are their nicest. With over 82,000 members not renewing between the other two majors every year, I guess the two majors have a lot of unsatisfied customers?
> 
> Juli



At one time I owned three eoy hilton hawaii weeks, 2br Lagoon, 2br Kingsland and 1br Bay Club.  No way would I deposit a 2br with maint fees over $1500 into an exchange, I used those weeks.  I now own a 2br Kingsland with high points, I won’t ever deposit that or use it, I can stretch the points with shorter stays / smaller units.

I deposited the Bay Club 1br once in SFX, requested NYC and never got matched.

You appear to be one of the lucky ones that make SFX work for you, able to get a HGVC developer deposit.

Like the 80 thousand odd people not satisfied with the other two, SFX never worked for me.  I got the feeling you have to call them constantly to get a match, I don’t think they have an automated search like RCI.

I keep the free account and use it for what its worth.  Once I’ve seen an HGVC Orlando in the SFX online inventory, which is limited to 30-90 days out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## klpca (Feb 27, 2018)

JuliGee said:


> With over 82,000 members not renewing between the other two majors every year, I guess the two majors have a lot of unsatisfied customers?
> 
> Juli



Curious where this statistic came from. My google searches came up blank.


----------



## richontug (Feb 27, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Juli, do you have any insight into whether Hilton does bulk deposits with SFX?  As I posted, they get bulk deposits from Vidanta; my limited experience is that it happens the second half of February for the calendar year.


Eric,
I think the deposit timing is more complicated.  In June 2017, I got a February 2019 reservation for Grand Luxxe.
Rich


----------



## krj9999 (Feb 27, 2018)

Wyndham's 10-K noted they lost 53k exchange members in 2017 (average compared to 2016).  Fourth quarter numbers weren't provided, but the third quarter was down 76k exchange members from prior year (10-Q).

ILG's 10-Qs for periods ending 9/30/17 and 9/30/16 indicate they lost 14k exchange members from 2016 levels.



klpca said:


> Curious where this statistic came from. My google searches came up blank.


----------



## klpca (Feb 27, 2018)

krj9999 said:


> Wyndham's 10-K noted they lost 53k exchange members in 2017 (average compared to 2016).  Fourth quarter numbers weren't provided, but the third quarter was down 76k exchange members from prior year (10-Q).
> 
> ILG's 10-Qs for periods ending 9/30/17 and 9/30/16 indicate they lost 14k exchange members from 2016 levels.


Thanks. Very interesting information.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks, Rich.  I wasn’t looking then, but noticed a bulk deposit last week.  Since I own Vidanta, I can search their inventory with SFX, and noticed it.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 28, 2018)

I think Interval is the best exchange company. I have not deposited anything but I see great weeks available for the equivalent of the MF in their Getaways program. I have seen almost all the Hyatts (even Carmel!), most of the Marriotts, many Westins and other major brands in the Getaway program. So I assume that if you actually have a week to exchange, your trades would be even better. I am a member of II, RCI, SFX and The Registry right now. I even saw a Hawaii Ko Olina 2 bedroom this week on the Getaways for $1100 (half the MF), granted it would be last minute travel. I have some requests into SFX and they have flat out told me I would never get them. I like II the best.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2018)

Interval is the absolute best exchange company for me.  I get RCI exchanges once in a great while, but most of my success is with II.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 28, 2018)

hurnik said:


> Typically if SFX gets any Hilton bulk deposits for Hawaii, it's for Kingsland or Bay Club on the Big Island.
> I don't know if they get a lot (if any) for Honolulu (not even RCI gets a lot--it'll be leftovers about 45-60 days before the due date if Hilton deposits any Lagoon Tower into RCI).
> 
> I've suggested to SFX that they introduce some sort of "matching" program.  By that I mean this:
> ...



Pretty sure SFX does something like this at least occasionally. A couple of years ago I got an email asking me specifically to deposit my week as they had requests for my resort/area. They did offer a premium exchange, cash and bonus week incentives. I didn't take them up on the offer so not sure what they would have been though.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Feb 28, 2018)

I really want to use my 2017 SFX deposit this year but not sure it will work out. Due to my kids' school schedule we are pretty limited as far as possible dates are concerned (though summer vacations are a bit later here than in many places so no longer highest season). Still, the two disadvantages I see with SFX (at least for us) are that you can't see the inventory (I might be able to make other dates/resorts work but would need to know specifics) and that you can't split/combine deposits.

I have been told that several of my requests are highly unlikely because my resort doesn't have the necessary quality. While I can see the logic in that, it means I could never get the top level resort - as far as I understand, with RCI you have the option of combining two years' deposits which would make even the top level accessible. Conversely, I am not really willing to give up my week in exchange for a week that I could book/purchase for less than my mf + exchange fee. Together, this limits the number of possible exchanges quite a bit. Obviously, the situation might be quite different for someone who can be more flexible and/or owns a top level resort.

Anyway, I am still hoping SFX will come up with something good - we did get lucky in the past so it isn't hopeless.


----------



## richontug (Feb 28, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Thanks, Rich.  I wasn’t looking then, but noticed a bulk deposit last week.  Since I own Vidanta, I can search their inventory with SFX, and noticed it.



Eric, please clarify.  I also own Vidanta but cannot see anything online.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 28, 2018)

If you’ve got privilege weeks, go to https://members.sfxresorts.com/specials/privilegeweeks/search once you’re signed in at SFX.  Then you can select a resort and scroll through the availability month by month out 12 months.  The GL residence, spa, loft and villa typically have no availability listed, but there’s a bunch for the GL suites in RM & NV through mid-December (excepting Easter and US Thanksgiving - Canadians are in luck for theirs, though).

Not sure if it works for you if you don’t have privilege weeks.  One of the SFX agents sent me the link and I bookmarked it because it’s quite useful.  I think it was Elena Andersen, who’s been very helpful.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 28, 2018)

BTW, I managed to get a GL week this fall using an SFX bonus week from depositing a Wyndham week; 2 BR suite for $1198.  Beats the heck out of the privilege week cost, though there’s a $75 resort fee when we get there.  They upgraded us to a 2 BR spa that trip, which we greatly appreciated, but I’m still quite annoyed with the restriction against trading on RCI Platinum in the priority access into GL for Vidanta owners.  I had a quite unsatisfying phone call with Bill from customer service, who didn’t even know there was any RCI availability, so plan on venting often about that to see if I can motivate them to change this new policy.  It’s much easier for me to exchange with RCI and plan my off season travel than to rely on them deciding to upgrade us.  Love the resort, but the spotty policy and bad communication is annoying.

(Bill from customer service declined to provide any further contact information that I could use to share information to support an intelligent conversation, so I’m left with the image of Jake from State Farm in his place....)


----------



## richontug (Feb 28, 2018)

Eric B said:


> If you’ve got privilege weeks, go to https://members.sfxresorts.com/specials/privilegeweeks/search once you’re signed in at SFX.  Then you can select a resort and scroll through the availability month by month out 12 months.  The GL residence, spa, loft and villa typically have no availability listed, but there’s a bunch for the GL suites in RM & NV through mid-December (excepting Easter and US Thanksgiving - Canadians are in luck for theirs, though).
> 
> Not sure if it works for you if you don’t have privilege weeks.  One of the SFX agents sent me the link and I bookmarked it because it’s quite useful.  I think it was Elena Andersen, who’s been very helpful.



Thanks Eric,
I don't have privilege weeks but I am able to see availability at the resort I own (MP RM) through 2/2019.  Interesting.
As they charge MF rate, can't you often rent at lower cost?


----------



## Eric B (Feb 28, 2018)

It's typically less expensive exchanging into a suite week for me than it would be to book through Vidanta directly.  I like the resorts and can afford it, so bought in at the 1 BR loft level, which is tougher to get by exchange, especially since I'm not on II.  I was able to get an RCI exchange last year before they added the restrictions; that was the least expensive way I've booked because I have a very good RCI points to MF ratio in the one I use to trade with.  Going that way was actually very inexpensive because they had the weeks listed for 400 RCI points, which is a pitance.  It basically cost me the RCI exchange fee.  I'm completely on board with them fixing that or even adding an appropriate resort fee.

Going through SFX, it costs me $449 for an exchange plus upgrade fee, plus the week's MF, plus a $75 resort fee or ~$950 total; using an SFX bonus week is $1195 plus the $75.  I've only seen rentals in the $2500 and up range for a 2 BR, which makes sense to me since that's in the range of the usage fees.  I've also seen a lot of availability through Save on resorts in that range.  Bottom line is I can beat the usage fee exchanging into a suite, taking into account the fees, but not through a rental.  I use my own weeks there to plan in advance or to get a higher level unit.  I'm not intending on using much in the way of the privilege weeks until after I retire or if someone asks made to get them a reservation.  Then, we'll see.


----------



## richontug (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for info.  Regular RCI (non Platinum) never has Grand Luxxe - correct?


----------



## Eric B (Feb 28, 2018)

That’s correct; Grand Luxxe doesn’t trade in RCI typically.  Just in platinum priority access.


----------



## JuliGee (Feb 28, 2018)

klpca said:


> Curious where this statistic came from. My google searches came up blank.



Do you really think you are going to find that kind of information on Google? . One of our neighbors daughters works in the executive offices of one of the big exchange companies, and that statistic came directly from her.

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Feb 28, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Juli, do you have any insight into whether Hilton does bulk deposits with SFX?  As I posted, they get bulk deposits from Vidanta; my limited experience is that it happens the second half of February for the calendar year.



Yes, they do get a bulk deposits from Hilton. We have booked a number of units at Hilton properties with SFX. We love their NY W.57th St property. We have had weeks at the Hilton Hawaiian Village on Oahu, Bay Club and Kingsland on the Big Island of Hawaii. We have had good success with SFX, especially as we are semi retired and flexible as to when we can travel. We have used RCI, II in the past, but our preference is SFX. Everyone has their own preference, and its whatever works for you!

Juli


----------



## klpca (Mar 1, 2018)

JuliGee said:


> Do you really think you are going to find that kind of information on Google? . One of our neighbors daughters works in the executive offices of one of the big exchange companies, and that statistic came directly from her.
> 
> Juli


Well, I tried before I gave up and asked 

Btw, what are you using for your trades? You do seem to have fantastic results. I am thinking about changing my units up to better traders.


----------



## JuliGee (Mar 3, 2018)

klpca said:


> Well, I tried before I gave up and asked
> 
> Btw, what are you using for your trades? You do seem to have fantastic results. I am thinking about changing my units up to better traders.



We use our Marriott Newport Coast and Club Donatello for our trades. And sometimes we use our daughter's Westin Maui unit as well. Although its important what you deposit, I don't think its just what you are depositing as a trader. I must say, the results became a lot better when we became more flexible on our travel dates. When I think back to our earlier days of timeshare, we used to pick a specific week of travel, and were not really flexible due to kids in school and work constraints. Although we were getting pretty good results, results became noticeably better as we became more flexible. Even with our SFX bonus weeks, we used to restrict to just one travel date, which produced limited but reasonably good results. We then started giving a larger window of dates, and the results noticeable improved!

Juli


----------



## humsor (Mar 5, 2018)

klpca said:


> Curious where this statistic came from. My google searches came up blank.



This post raised my eyebrows as well.  Got a strong vibe that JuliGee was more than an enthusiastic customer of SFX, very similar rhetoric to the PR department....  

Don't really disagree though, RCI has virtually driven me away with higher fees for poorer quality inventory.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 5, 2018)

humsor said:


> This post raised my eyebrows as well.  Got a strong vibe that JuliGee was more than an enthusiastic customer of SFX, very similar rhetoric to the PR department....
> 
> Don't really disagree though, RCI has virtually driven me away with higher fees for poorer quality inventory.



oooo, insider trading!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hurnik (Mar 6, 2018)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Pretty sure SFX does something like this at least occasionally. A couple of years ago I got an email asking me specifically to deposit my week as they had requests for my resort/area. They did offer a premium exchange, cash and bonus week incentives. I didn't take them up on the offer so not sure what they would have been though.



Yeah, it's once/year maybe and it's general.  It'll be *any* week at a select resort.  Meaning the flyer will say "deposit your week at HGVC Flamingo".  That's not exactly a match/request, IMO.

What I meant is that let's say I'm looking specifically for a 2 BR in XXX location for a 2-month range.
They (SFX) know who owns in that area (or resort if I've specified a specific one) and try to facilitate a deal.

Although for tough ones, I'd suggest the TUG direct exchange as well, or try to contact an owner directly and see if you can get an exchange.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 6, 2018)

hurnik said:


> Yeah, it's once/year maybe and it's general.  It'll be *any* week at a select resort.  Meaning the flyer will say "deposit your week at HGVC Flamingo".  That's not exactly a match/request, IMO.
> 
> What I meant is that let's say I'm looking specifically for a 2 BR in XXX location for a 2-month range.
> They (SFX) know who owns in that area (or resort if I've specified a specific one) and try to facilitate a deal.
> ...



Hm, I have actually only once gotten this email. It did ask for any week (or not, as they know which week I own so possibly were just contacting people owning in the summer for example) but it looked more like an email than a flyer. Actually, that year (2014) I got two emails within a couple of weeks, really pushing for a deposit of this specific resort. Those emails looked a bit different from the general "deposit offer emails" I have gotten since. But I think that was my first year with SFX so possibly they just changed the format after that year.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 13, 2019)

So a friend's parents got something in SFX after a cold call. We can't quite figure out what they have. They HAD 2 Mayan timeshares that they gave back and got a bunch of RCI certificates to use (maybe 3 years ago.) So they do not own a timeshare. They received this call to pay $400 for this membership (and they added their children as well.) That gave them 2 free weeks to use and a 2 year membership. After that it is $45/year only if they use it that year. 

So if they aren't exchanging, what could they have purchased?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 13, 2019)

SFX gets a lot of bulk deposits from Vidanta and a few other developers.  In return, for Vidanta owners, they provide bonus weeks that allow them to pay a higher rate and book a resort week without exchanging one of their own deposited weeks.  Also, for quite a few other resorts, when an owner deposits a week they provide bonus weeks.  Best way to think of it is the same as booking an extra vacation through RCI or elsewhere; they get access to the leftover inventory that would otherwise sit unused at a resort because it's in a shoulder season or something like that.  Not a bad thing for people with flexibility to use it; Wyndham has similar avenues for providing that sort of access to military and veterans, etc., and it gets heads in beds for the resorts in seasons when they would otherwise be empty.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 19, 2019)

Eric B said:


> SFX gets a lot of bulk deposits from Vidanta and a few other developers.  In return, for Vidanta owners, they provide bonus weeks that allow them to pay a higher rate and book a resort week without exchanging one of their own deposited weeks.  Also, for quite a few other resorts, when an owner deposits a week they provide bonus weeks.  Best way to think of it is the same as booking an extra vacation through RCI or elsewhere; they get access to the leftover inventory that would otherwise sit unused at a resort because it's in a shoulder season or something like that.  Not a bad thing for people with flexibility to use it; Wyndham has similar avenues for providing that sort of access to military and veterans, etc., and it gets heads in beds for the resorts in seasons when they would otherwise be empty.



In addition to what Eric mentioned, Vidanta also usually gives Vidanta owners "Vida dollars" which are administered via SFX Travel Store: d.b.a ICE (International Cruise & Excursions).  El Cid timeshares also use this (as do a lot of other timeshares).  From what the person above describes, the $400 plus the $45/year, it sounds like the ICE/SFX Travel Store membership vs the SFX Resorts membership, but I could be wrong.  IMO, the Travel store folks are the more aggressive (I've never gotten a cold call from the SFX Resorts portion, but the Travel Store is constantly call me to "upgrade").  But they are two separate business units with different phone #'s.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2019)

SFX is good if you want Mexico, but not great for much else.  If you have weeks in SFX and haven't gotten a trade, better make a phone call because they will not contact you, that's for sure.  They want your weeks but don't really care if you get something equal back.  I am completely over it and am letting no less than 10 deposits go.  I rarely need anything in prime season (school break times are prime season for most people).  I request almost everything in off-season.  It's guesswork.  

Me: "Hey, what do you have in the eastern part of the U.S., anywhere from NY to Georgia, for three months starting March of 2020?"  
Answer from SFX, "I am sorry, you don't have anything you can trade for that.  Your deposits are not prime season."  OR  "I am sorry, we have nothing at all."  

Me: "Really?  I gave you Peacock Suites for high season, according to your calendar, and I gave some 3 bedrooms, too. And since when is anything back east in April or May prime season?"


----------

